# funcion printf



## Pablo_Sierra (Mar 20, 2007)

Hola!
Estoy programando en C con el compilador de ATMEL  "AIR Embedded Workbench IDE"; y al utilizar la funcion "printf"; no me da errores, pero no me aparece ninguna pantalla; simplemente el programa sigue sin que suceda nada!
Alguien puede saber el motivo?
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 9, 2007)

La pregunta es: ¿Donde se espera que aparezca la salida
de la función printf? En un microcontrolador no hay consola
standard de salida, como en una computadora personal.
Normalmente se configura el puerto serial para que sea la
salida, y en ese caso deberias ver algo al conectarte a tu 
sistema con un cable y un programa de emulación de terminales,
tal como "hyperterminal". Eso si, primero debes configurar
el UART del micro, y el puerto serial de tu PC para que pueda haber
comunicación.

Saludos


----------

